# [Request] 'Enter' Bluetooth Dongle Driver



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

My cousin lost the Dongle's Driver CD & i've done a fresh XP install 

tried google, but couldnt find drivers, the brand "Enter" itself is not found 


so can someone upload the drivers.


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

get BLUISOLIEL software


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ +1.. try BlueSoleil .. they mostly work wid all dongles!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

now i remember this s/w 

btw what about drivers?

does bluesoleil come with drivers?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 23, 2007)

yup


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

enter gives bluesoleil only
d/w latest driver i.e 5.2


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm d/l'n v5.0.5

5.2 not listed here *www.bluesoleil.com/download/index.asp


----------



## almighty (Oct 23, 2007)

ooooooopppppps
thats 5.02 which i am using now


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

*thanks guys*, installed the s/w, now i've to restart the laptop...


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 23, 2007)

so... it worked???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2007)

He didn't come back after restarting
Restart post : 10:33
Last activity:  10:33


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> He didn't come back after restarting
> Restart post : 10:33
> Last activity:  10:33


 

i went for dinner 

=============

btw its not working 

shows this error - ... 

whe i try to turn it ON frm taskbar
*img250.imageshack.us/img250/6901/11497118bi0.th.jpg


Device Mngr. pic.
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/6862/41209462dt7.th.jpg

When i insert the dongle, it shows up in Device Mngr., but after 20 seconds it dissappears wit a pop up balloon, saying BlueTooth Device removed , then another msg pops up saying a USB device malfunctioned & is not recognized 

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/7298/96796657vk1.th.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey RPM long time no see........sorry I forgot your proper name....but nice to see you again.......even I was out for quite a long time........

So you are trying to use bluesoil. Even I used BlueSoil for some time but I guess the s/w Bluesoil is not free and so recently I started getting the message that you can only transfer less than 5 MB of file. I dropped Bluesoil from there after. Instead the best way I found was to use the inbuilt windows bluetooth drives. Your XP Should be able to detect the device and install the drivers once it is plugged in. My XP64 SP1 detected it successly and installed the drivers. Once the drivers are installed it would say the usual "device is installed and ready to use" thing

But make sure that thet bluesoil is NOT running when you plug in the device, other wise windows would not detect and install the drivers.

If the drives r successfully installed you should see a blue bluetooth icon in the task bar. If you do not........ you can find the same in the network connections in CP.  

Now doubleclick the blue icon you should see the bluetooth devices window. Below is a screen shot along with the device manager screen. Note there are no devices.

*i22.tinypic.com/29ndnx1.jpg

Click on add and the add new bluetooth wizard will start.

*i21.tinypic.com/30svx5g.jpg

If the device is on it should be detected...

*i23.tinypic.com/2lo54zb.jpg

Put a passkey if you want to....click on nect

*i20.tinypic.com/b9hpmt.jpg

Your mobile would ask to enter the same passkey......once done the devices will be paired. and now you should see the device in the bluetooth devices window....click ok to close the window.

*i20.tinypic.com/2mrxt1c.jpg

Now comes a bit tricky part. Once everything is done you would ask how am I suppose to transfer files. Even if you do find your computer in your mobile while doing a device search you still wont be able to send files. For that your computer needs to be in the recieving mode......for tha right click the blue icon at the task bar and opt "Recieve a file". You computer is now ready to accept files.

*i22.tinypic.com/282kl1j.jpg

Now when you would search your computer through your mobile you should be able to see it. You simply send any file using send via bluetooth and your computer should start recieving the file

*i20.tinypic.com/nf61kw.jpg

In the end it would ask you where to save the file. 

*i22.tinypic.com/2vdi26q.jpg

Once the path is given the file will be saved to your selected location............
Enjoy....

*i23.tinypic.com/2afai9v.jpg


Hope this helps.......


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, its been very long time

btw Thanks buddy, very nice tut. 

but before gettig the BlueSoleil, i tried XP itself, but it didnt install the drivers 
i'll try it again if this s/w still doesnt work.


btw the Bluesoliel we get with the dongle was free, it didnt restrict such transfer limits.

can someone upload the full version of s/w which comes with "Enter Bluetooth Dongle".


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 24, 2007)

Scan using *driveragent.com/?PHPSESSID=ipfdqrdob5h02tgs78bmu4v7b0

You may get it there after scanning.


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

@rpm
U need to update driver after installation
from device manger 
while installing driver for the first ,dont insert the dongle while installation
after installation restart the pc
and enter(enter ) the dongle 
and update driver from device manager....
choose install from a list or specific location (advance)
then choose dont detect i will choose the driver to install
and from list choose driver and install
now restart again
Hope it work now


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> yeah, its been very long time
> 
> btw Thanks buddy, very nice tut.
> 
> ...



It should work, if the drivers are in xp64 they should be in xp32 as well. If xp is not detecting the drivers somethings wrong. Remove the bluesoil s/w completely and then insert the dongle, other wise try installing it manually as almighty said.
I am not sure why my blue soil s/w have started giving that stupid transfer limit if its free.......


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

which version recently u r using now sam9s?
only 1.4 version comes free with dongles
new version has 5 mb limit
and its paid one....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20071024033946.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/2-20071024033946.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/3-20071024033946.jpg

when i try to update/install driver in XP
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/4-20071024033947.jpg

With the Bluesoleil s/w installed
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/5-20071024033947.jpg

I get Code 10 & 40 as errors

i tried with version 2.3 standard, v5.0, v5.0.5, but all of them return same error 

that is Bluetooth works for sometime & disappears from Device Mngr.
when it works, i try to search for "Device" from my Cousin's mobile (SE W300i), it says no device found, same from the s/w side 



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> @rpm
> U need to update driver after installation
> from device manger
> while installing driver for the first ,dont insert the dongle while installation
> ...


 it asks for ".inf" file & there's no driver listed either


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

Then may be some hardware problem i think
its very simple to install and use it
and rpm ur post count shows u r not a noob 
so dere is no point on telling how to install or what are basics

I use enter dongle with bluesoleil since 2 yrs
with no problem
only for first time i ve to update drivers manualy

try with another dongle


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

can you upload that s/w which came on Driver CD.
or give me a link for that v1.2 of it.

the dongle was working fine, before the XP SP2 re-install.



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Scan using *driveragent.com/?PHPSESSID=ipfdqrdob5h02tgs78bmu4v7b0
> 
> You may get it there after scanning.


 before this Scanner initializes, the dongle disappears from device mngr.


i'll try again after 9pm (free d/l hours)


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

*i24.tinypic.com/120tb9i_th

*i24.tinypic.com/ih84fp_th

*i21.tinypic.com/1sblgg_th

*i23.tinypic.com/2ymt4b4_th

*i23.tinypic.com/2ujkp5w_th

*i20.tinypic.com/9sw36w_th

*i22.tinypic.com/11litxs_th

*i22.tinypic.com/2q04t4k_th


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

dude, i know how to do that^ .

dunno why it didnt list any drivers at first, but i reinstalled v5.0.5 & then it showed, & got installed.  but same problem. this thing works for a while (LED ON on dongle), then after 30sec. - 1min turns OFF.

what i observed is, it turns OFF like that only when BlueSoleil is installed .

but keeps blinking when no s/w is installed ?


----------



## almighty (Oct 24, 2007)

Strange problem :s
never faced such issue in these 2 yrs of my usage

uninstall driver completly
run ccleaner
and reboot
install again(without inserting dongle)
reboot
now insert dongle
and update driver manualy
reboot
don let the services start before reboot 
(check ur pm)


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2007)

i guess moisture has done some damage .

i'll buy new Dongle (as i too need it) [~Rs.200]. & report back in two days.

rit now after opening the Dongle case, i did some "filing"  & now the Dongle doesnt turn off (disappear) automatically, but the s/w is not able to detect the mobile phone, it just keeps searching (maybe the transmitter is kaput).

anyways i'll give you guys the feedback in two days.


*& Thanks a lot for all the Help.*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> I get Code 10 & 40 as errors
> 
> i tried with version 2.3 standard, v5.0, v5.0.5, but all of them return same error
> 
> ...



RPM Code 43 generally means the device has gone bad. Official explanation of code 43 "One of the drivers controlling the device notified the operating system that the device failed in some manner"

Code 40 ..."Windows cannot access this hardware because its service key information in the registry is missing or recorded incorrectly"..

But basically I presume your dongle has gone bad.......replace and then try.......



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> which version recently u r using now sam9s?
> only 1.4 version comes free with dongles
> new version has 5 mb limit
> and its paid one....



almighty my Bluesoil version is 2.3.0.0 Release 060728. Is it the latest. Which version is the free one.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 7, 2008)

oops, i forgot to tell you guys, the dongle was the culprit.

bought new one, its working fine (with BlueSoleil s/w).

Thanks Guys.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

^^no problem.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> oops, i forgot to tell you guys, the dongle was the culprit.
> 
> bought new one, its working fine (with BlueSoleil s/w).
> 
> Thanks Guys.




Thats what I said.........


----------



## tharun518 (May 6, 2008)

I have the cd with me buyed today. If needed mail me 123starweb@gmail.com


----------



## s18000rpm (May 8, 2008)

^thanks, but i'm using the v5 of bluesoliel s/w with that dongle


----------

